# Ditched Airliner Diorama



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Hi guys,

I am on the scrounge for some help and advice.

I want to build a diorama of a passenger airliner ditched in a river. You can probably guess what this will be.
(Airbus A320, Hudson River, Bird strike. I'll say no more.)

I want to have the plane sitting in the river with water up to, and slightly over its wings. I also want to be able to see down into the murky water to see that the left hand engine has been ripped off on impact...
I have a 1/144 scale Zvezda A320 Airbus (Really nice looking kit BTW). US Air decals are in the mail, as are a few poor souls to scatter over the wings. I will have to scratch build inflatable exit slides/rafts and cut out the over wing emergency exit doors. Not too much of a challenge so far.............. 
*But what about modelling the water??*

I don't really want to use resin as it would have to be quite deep to cover the remaining engine.
I was thinking about cutting a airplane silhouette out of some thin clear plastic sheet and gluing the model into it. (Filling all the gaps with some clear epoxy or PVA based glue, maybe ModPodge.)
I would then make a high sided base for it to sit down into.

But someone will have a much better idea, I am sure.
Any suggestions gratefully received.

Alien


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

What if you omitted the engine? Most of the images I remember show just the reflection of the top of the water.

If you want a thinner water layer of resin - just use a photograph of the engine in 2d and the right size to show depth.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

That is not a bad idea.. Thanks.
I might have a test go on a smaller scale to see how a photograph would look buried in the resin.

Alien


----------

